# Sony price watch website???



## Gino (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm trying to find a website similar to canonpricewatch.com and nikonpricewatch.com, but I can't find one. Does anyone know of a website that lists the best prices for Sony cameras, and also has a feature to set-up an email price alert?

I would like to find the best deal on the Sony RX100, and set an e-mail price alert.

thanks


----------

